# &    DRIFT

## Oburi

...            ...  
  ( ) 
  ( ) 
  ( ,   
  ( oversteer) 
  (    ) 
  (  )

----------


## G1per

,    ,         ))           ,    ,      )) =)

----------


## Gonosuke

(   )) ) ( ),  ))

----------


## Ihor

,         ,    - ! 
    , ,       ,           :)

----------

